# CRS score too low for canada



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi Folks

My CRS score is 373. I am working as a software engineer for more than 7 years and currently living in India.

The cut off for CRS score on January 2018 is around 424 (approx)

I checked on how to improve my score and it seems that the comprehensive ranking system(CRS) tool used for canada immigration purpose seems to benefit only those individuals who has worked in canada or has a degree from canada or any relative who is residing in Canada

I wish to know what can be done in such cases when i do not have any of the above options available.

Note: i have ielts score of 7


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Well you must realize that the Canadian Government’s first obligation is to the residents and citizens of Canada. Education in India is not as highly regarded as that of some other countries, consequently not as many points awarded. You may need to accept that perhaps you’re not a good candidate for immigratation to this country. Not everyone wanting to come here makes it.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

nikag said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> My CRS score is 373. I am working as a software engineer for more than 7 years and currently living in India.
> 
> ...



Sorry to throw salt into your wounds, but today (14/03/2018) draw had a minimum CRS of *456* and, if you look at the 6 draws prior to today's, they've all had a minimum that is considerably higher than 424.

I don't know what to suggest to help you increase your score.. unfortunately, there's a huge glut of IT/and computer type applicants from your country plus add to the fact that combined with all of the Canadian trained people out there, it's pretty much saturated the job search market, so unless you have some special skill that very few people within Canada have, then it's not likely that you'll get a qualifying job offer that might assist your application to come to Canada.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

Ohk, thanks for all the information. I will keep trying though and hope for the best


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

nikag said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> My CRS score is 373. I am working as a software engineer for more than 7 years and currently living in India.
> 
> ...


well my also 323...i think PNP will help us...thats the only way ..m also thinking


----------

